# A Wild Eevee Appears!



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

So here is the formal introduction. I hope to use this thread to document the growth of my new Markiesje puppy, Eevee. I'm sorry in advance for the terrible pictures, I'm far from being a good photographer. 

So without further ado, I present to you Eevee.

This was her at 5 weeks:










This is her today: 
































And a couple of videos:


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks more like an Umbreon to me.

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Quilivi said:


> Looks more like an Umbreon to me.
> 
> She's gorgeous.


Thanks! The hubby didn't let me name her Umbreon (he said it's a boy's name), but I like to think she's an Eevee that knows she will evolve into Umbreon at some point... once I gain enough reputation with her.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Cailin said:


> Thanks! The hubby didn't let me name her Umbreon (he said it's a boy's name), but I like to think she's an Eevee that knows she will evolve into Umbreon at some point... once I gain enough reputation with her.


 Pffaha. Could go with Sylve, but I don't think she's got quite enough pink.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

She is adoooorable! They are such a pretty breed, can't wait to see her grow!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@Quilivi: lol! Or white! 

@SydTheSpaniel: Yeah, she is... and she's really mellow, though she still has a hard time in the crate. She can pee on command in the grass... but her breeder was into the whole dominance theory thing so I'm having a hard time teaching her to do it anywhere else (and can't take her to the grass just yet, as this is a very populated area). She just won't pee...


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awwww.... I love cute puppies.
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

hueyeats said:


> Awwww.... I love cute puppies.
> Thanks for sharing the pics.


^_^ I'm happy more people are enjoying.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

omg she is soooo adorable!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable! I loved the mirror video! Lol! Puppy play!

Oh how I do not miss those razor teeth! Lol!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG  super cute I'm glad you could capture it so easily lol she didn't hit you with a critical did she? more pictures when you get a chance, and don't worry mine will probably be worse than yours because I am a terrible picture taker.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@MyCharlie : Thank you!

@Abbylynn : hahaha! I haven't felt the razor teeth yet. The poor girl is still getting used to everything. I've been becoming a tree every time she tries to make me acquinted with them, tho. All in all, she is just a wonderful dog. 

@kcomstoc : She used *Charm* and then *Echoed Voice* it was super effective. I was left with 1hp and thank goodness I was carrying a berry! 

I'm adding some pics I made this morning.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> @kcomstoc : She used *Charm* and then *Echoed Voice* it was super effective. I was left with 1hp and thank goodness I was carrying a berry!
> 
> I'm adding some pics I made this morning.


 lol good thing indeed and I would like to add AWES!!!!!! LOOK AT THE PUPPY!!!  super effective on me too


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Such a gorgeous little puppy! I look forward to lots of photos.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Aww! She's so wee!! How big will she get? Do you say her name Eve or like Evie? (Or something else I've not thought of?)


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Adorable puppy + Pokémon reference? Awesome!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

*@kcomstoc:*  yeah, she's great. We had a party today and I planned on making her go to her crate if things were too busy for her... but she would have none of that! She even stole the heart of the non-dog lover. I bet her cuteness is over 9k! 

*@Damon'sMom:* I'll do my best to fulfill that request. 

*@Hambonez:* She won't be very big. Her mum is kind of big for the breed and she was one of the bigger sized puppies, but they're not big dogs. I'll post a picture for comparison:










I pronounce her name ee-vee (if you read phonetics: /'i:vi:/), but I have caught myself shortening it, so it sounds like Eve /'i:v/. That is, when I'm not automatically calling her Reina -_-;;. 

*@Whistlejacket:* Thanks!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, she's precious! Can't wait for more pictures and stories.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@cookieface: oh, I have two stories more from today: 
This morning at 9am, they ring the doorbell. It was the police. My husband and I got worried and a bit annoyed that our neighbors would call the cops without talking to us first. So they come up and say "we've been hearing complains about a party last night". Apparently none of our neighbors heard Eevee cry last night because another one of our neighbors had a party with loud music... So yay for not being noticed! But it's just our luck to be blamed for something we didn't do. In our previous house, our downstairs neighbor used to complain that I walked on high heels... I didn't even own high heels!

A shorter, but cuter story: this morning, while walking, she was really scared of the seagulls. She's not used to walking in a leash, so she ended up wrapped around my leg:


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> @cookieface: oh, I have two stories more from today:
> This morning at 9am, they ring the doorbell. It was the police. My husband and I got worried and a bit annoyed that our neighbors would call the cops without talking to us first. So they come up and say "we've been hearing complains about a party last night". Apparently none of our neighbors heard Eevee cry last night because another one of our neighbors had a party with loud music... So yay for not being noticed! But it's just our luck to be blamed for something we didn't do. In our previous house, our downstairs neighbor used to complain that I walked on high heels... I didn't even own high heels!
> 
> A shorter, but cuter story: this morning, while walking, she was really scared of the seagulls. She's not used to walking in a leash, so she ended up wrapped around my leg:


 Are you not supposed to have her where you live? and she is so cute lol I think I've been reduced to 0hp and dying as I type lol


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

We are allowed to have dogs. We even used the chance to introduce her to the cops (two free volunteers for our socialization plans!). I was just glad that the party was loud enough so her cries couldn't be heard. She was very loud the first night. Last night she did better. 

This morning my husband took her out, but she was too scared of the trolleys to do her business. I go and put her in her crate for five minutes to have breakfast and she soiled her crate. Still, she's been great. I'll see if I can take her to my parents today so I can buy some grass for her to go when she's home.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> We are allowed to have dogs. We even used the chance to introduce her to the cops (two free volunteers for our socialization plans!). I was just glad that the party was loud enough so her cries couldn't be heard. She was very loud the first night. Last night she did better.
> 
> This morning my husband took her out, but she was too scared of the trolleys to do her business. I go and put her in her crate for five minutes to have breakfast and she soiled her crate. Still, she's been great. I'll see if I can take her to my parents today so I can buy some grass for her to go when she's home.


 oh you were glad they couldn't hear the whining because it was loud and it would be something they would complain about lol  she is too cute and I bet the cops thought she was adorable


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Eevee uses take down, leaving you unable to battle! (She could so take you out with that leash lol  )

Seriously though this thread is the best. Cute puppy pics, pokemon references, funny stories. I'm satisfied! Good to hear that the cops being called on you turned into a positive socializing experience!

*EDIT:*
A quick google search didn't supply a lot of information about the breed other than being "Dutch", "Spaniel/poodle cross" and "recent". So what are some breed traits, and are they a recent invention, or a dog that's been around a while and only recently received recognition? How hard was it to find a breeder? (I might have to retract that last question, something I misread "Netherlands" as "New York", maybe I need to take a break lol)

Hopefully you don't mind all the questions lol


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@kcomstoc: Indeed. The cops were nice about it, they told us that they hadn't gotten complains about us but that even if they had, they knew there was nothing we could have done about it. 

@CrimsonAccent: Hahaha, another victim! Yes, it is a Dutch breed. It's not internationally recognized yet, but they're trying to get there. The Markiesjes history is a bit complicated, so I'll try to explain it to the extent I understand it: the Markiesjes were an old Dutch breed. It used to be a companion dog that was used mostly by royalty and nobles:



















The breed was believed to be extinct and there were only traces to be found in Dutch mutts. Then, a Dutch lady (Mia van Woerden) decided to revive the breed by crossing dogs that had traces of the old breed. In that sense, yes they are a new breed, but also an old breed in a way. 

Sadly, they are only bred in The Netherlands and only people living here can get one (not even people from Belgium can get one!). They are really hard to get even for Dutch people, though. You need to sign up with the Markiesjes society and you are put on a waiting list. It can take up to five years before you are called. I was exceptionally lucky to be called within the year. 

And I don't mind the questions at all! I'm sorry if I talk too much, though.

I'll make up for the long rant with two pics taken today:



















We got the grass. Eevee was really happy. Now she wants to bring all her chew toys from her crate to the grass... she does this bunny hopping thing when she moves them too... I feel I will soon die of cuteness overload.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> @kcomstoc: Indeed. The cops were nice about it, they told us that they hadn't gotten complains about us but that even if they had, they knew there was nothing we could have done about it.
> 
> @CrimsonAccent: Hahaha, another victim! Yes, it is a Dutch breed. It's not internationally recognized yet, but they're trying to get there. The Markiesjes history is a bit complicated, so I'll try to explain it to the extent I understand it: the Markiesjes were an old Dutch breed. It used to be a companion dog that was used mostly by royalty and nobles:
> 
> ...


 Wow we are very fortunate then that you got one so you can share the rareness of the ever alluding eevee lol I find the name very fitting because the only eevee you could get in pokemon red (i think) was to go to a special guy and he gave you one but they weren't in the wild.  YAY more cuteness and don't die then who would upload more pictures so we could die too


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> Wow we are very fortunate then that you got one so you can share the rareness of the ever alluding eevee lol I find the name very fitting because the only eevee you could get in pokemon red (i think) was to go to a special guy and he gave you one but they weren't in the wild.  YAY more cuteness and don't die then who would upload more pictures so we could die too


Yeah, I remember something like that in Pokemon silver too. You only ever got one... unless you used the daycare and a ditto right... which after watching a particular comic in 9gag makes me feel a bit guilty. I remember I was so proud when my Eevee evolved into Umbreon the first time. Also, I'll try not to die, but she has a mean *Double-Edge *attack!

Actually, I've been considering teaching her commands named after Pokemon moves. Does anyone have any ideas for some interesting commands I could teach?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the information about the history of the breed. Very interesting. 

Funny story about the cops and the loud party. I bet they were thrilled to meet Eevee. She is so amazingly adorable!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> Yeah, I remember something like that in Pokemon silver too. You only ever got one... unless you used the daycare and a ditto right... which after watching a particular comic in 9gag makes me feel a bit guilty. I remember I was so proud when my Eevee evolved into Umbreon the first time. Also, I'll try not to die, but she has a mean *Double-Edge *attack!
> 
> Actually, I've been considering teaching her commands named after Pokemon moves. Does anyone have any ideas for some interesting commands I could teach?


 Interesting idea....none come to mind at the moment but I bet someone will say something  lol oh no, block the double-edge attack hurry...you could easily teach bite LOL


----------



## tigerkitty (Jul 12, 2013)

She's adorable! She looks a bit like a smaller version of my Jet. Black puppies are so cute and popular lately!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@cookieface: Thanks! I hope that wasn't too boring!

@kcomstoc: That's a great idea! I could say "bite" instead of "get it". So far, I'm thinking of these: bite, growl*, howl*, return, dig, rest [down], yawn*, detect [fetch], fake tears [cry]*, round [roll over], tail whip [wag her tail]*, tackle [put her paws on people, as opposed to a sitting greeting, which I want to be the standard]*, iron tail [tail down]*, helping hand [shake].

* I'm not sure if my abilities as a trainer would be on par with these instructions, since I'm pretty much a novice... but would be fun to try.

@tigerkitty: Nice! I've always liked black puppies. When we got Reina, we also wanted a black puppy, but Reina was just too adorable. With Eevee, we knew we were getting a black puppy, but we mostly chose the breed because of their personality and because they kind of look like big dogs while still being small (my husband wouldn't hear a word about us having a larger dog). Plus it's easier grooming than with a typical small dog (I could spend hours grooming Reina and she'll still get all matted after one trip out). 

~0~

Last night I decided to put a stop to the midnight crying and stayed up with her until 2am doing crate games. She caught up fast. She's such a good girl. I'll leave you all with pictures of my exhausted puppy this morning:


















I really need to give her a brush and clean her face.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Not boring at all! Our only encounter with barking dogs and cops was when we were first married and lived in an apartment over our landlord. He and his wife went on vacation leaving their teenaged daughter to care for their dog with separation issues. Daughter stayed out all night; dog barked and whined all night. We _finally_ got to sleep and there was a knock on our door. Someone in the neighborhood had called the cops and they wanted to know if the barking was disturbing us. Ugh! We weren't able to fall back to sleep.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Not boring at all! Our only encounter with barking dogs and cops was when we were first married and lived in an apartment over our landlord. He and his wife went on vacation leaving their teenaged daughter to care for their dog with separation issues. Daughter stayed out all night; dog barked and whined all night. We _finally_ got to sleep and there was a knock on our door. Someone in the neighborhood had called the cops and they wanted to know if the barking was disturbing us. Ugh! We weren't able to fall back to sleep.



I've had this problem a couple of years ago. My mum's Maltese (Reina) has big issues with separation anxiety. She doesn't just need to be in the room, she needs to be in your bed. I could write a whole essay on how this topic, but I'll just say that once, my parents left us house-sitting. My husband is not the type to have the dog sleep with him, so we didn't let her sleep with us. She cried the whole night. The morning after, our neighbors complained that we had left the dog alone in the house when it wasn't that at all. What I really hate about my parents is that they love reinforcing the wrong behaviors and then blame Reina. They know I won't say no to taking care of her because I love that dog, but there is nobody who will take her other than us because she has so many issues.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for answering my questions! You weren't talking too much at all. I thrive on information/learning new things. Immediately *quick attack* came to mind for come, but then I realized *return *would fit much better lol and* sweet kiss* would be a cute one! I'd say *charm* as well but I don't know if you want a beggar haha.

So in general, is this breed meant to be a companion/family dog? Or did they have more specific jobs? (if you happen to know)


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@CrimsonAccent: Those are good tricks! I love the idea of* sweet kiss*! I think they were originally bred as companions, before they went extinct. The newly revived breed has, as far as I can tell, a lot of spaniel in it so they can be a bit independent and they do have quite a prey drive... which is not common in a companion dog, IMO. Still, their main purpose is to be companions.

Just as a quick update: Today we went around the block to help have Eevee socialized. We met a Portuguese family and an American (USA) family who were visiting the country. I really love how open and friendly Americans tend to be. When my husband came home, I asked him to watch her... next thing I know, Eevee was stuck under the couch! She went in to hide a toy. Got stuck... and instead of crying for help decided to fall asleep. On the other hand, now Eevee knows how to sit on command, woohoo! It took her 3 sessions of 5 minutes. What a smart girl! 

Picture overload:









Eevee with our friend from the Subways. 









Just before I cleaned her face.









Sleepy Eevee. Gotta love those ears!









Trapped!


Some extras, I got from my husband's pictures:









Eevee's favorite place.

















Two week old Eevee on my husband's hands.









Four week old Eevee (she's the one at the very center of the doggy pile-up)




~o~

And an extra funny thing for the Pokemon lovers (I love this song):


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Cailin said:


> Thanks! The hubby didn't let me name her Umbreon (he said it's a boy's name), but I like to think she's an Eevee that knows she will evolve into Umbreon at some point... once I gain enough reputation with her.


You should tell your hubby that all the Eevee-lutions are all technically boy names since Eevee is almost always male in the games.  

Did I just get too nerdy?

She's adorable!!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG that song is awesome lol  I like it and your pictures....must resist.....stealing the eevee


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@ Little Wise Owl : Thank you! Yeah, he's not really that much into Pokemon. I tried having him play once, but he didn't get very far. And no, you didn't get too nerdy! But then I'm the one with the dog who has a Pokemon name. ^_^ I think being nerdy is nice. 

@kcomstoc : I know, right? A friend showed that song to me when I made my "ingress" account (a google game for android), since I'm known as the Eev33. Since then I've loved random encounters. You should really check out the magikarp song, hilarious! 
Hahahaha, I'll take you wanting to steal her as a high rate compliment! I can't wait to see the pictures when you get your rough collie! 

Alright, I'm off to buy a basket for Eevee, the last one didn't fit the bike.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Loved all the pics! She just has such a sweet little face. I hope you post a pic of her in the basket and on the bike.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> @kcomstoc : I know, right? A friend showed that song to me when I made my "ingress" account (a google game for android), since I'm known as the Eev33. Since then I've loved random encounters. You should really check out the magikarp song, hilarious!
> Hahahaha, I'll take you wanting to steal her as a high rate compliment! I can't wait to see the pictures when you get your rough collie!


  yes big compliment, I won't actually steal her....mostly because I would have to buy a plane ticket to do it though I would like to see the netherlands , thanks I can't wait to see my puppy either whenever it happens


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@Abbylynn: as you wish: 









I took that after we got back. It was a warm day and I was happy to have brought water with me. Eevee was a real trooper, really mellow and laying down most of the way... and considering my awful biking skills, that takes guts! 

The leash was a bit more loose than it looks like in the picture.

We're probably going to have another bike basket adventure later today, since my sister in law is inviting us over. 

@kcomstoc: I like the Netherlands, if you ever visit, tho, make sure it's on the King's birthday. And be ready for it to rain. Anytime. Any day. For days. I've been to NYC once, but I was only 9 years old at the time. I have an uncle living there and some cousins. I'd love to visit them someday.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> @kcomstoc: I like the Netherlands, if you ever visit, tho, make sure it's on the King's birthday. And be ready for it to rain. Anytime. Any day. For days. I've been to NYC once, but I was only 9 years old at the time. I have an uncle living there and some cousins. I'd love to visit them someday.


 Super cute  like an angel...I don't live in NYC lol and I don't ever want to. I like my rural area (though I'm moving to a suburban area soon). I like being remote and not having a lot of neighbors  it means more yard for me and my dogs to play.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

You lost me with the Pokemon chat, but the bike picture is adorable! It's great that she was so comfortable and relaxed.

I'd love to hear more about life in the Netherlands. Sometimes I think I'd be much happier living somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@kcomstoc: For me, it's the other way around. I grew up in a big city (yes, Caracas is a big city, in spite of foreign movies always depicting it as a jungle) and when I moved to the NL I was shocked. A city where there's sheep and horses? And cows? I thought I was in the most backwater town ever... and the Dutch called it a busy city. I've learned to love it here, but I like living in the city center because there's always something interesting going on, there's almost any type of shop nearby and you get nice access to public transport. Sometimes I dream about a big house in the suburbs... and then I think of the prices for driving instructions (55 eur an hour for at least 40 hours, plus the exams, plus the rental of the car for the exam... and most people do the test at least 4 times because of the corrupt system), cars and gas. 

@cookieface: Anything specific you'd like to know about the NL? I'll try to involve a bit more culture in my posts, then


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> @kcomstoc: For me, it's the other way around. I grew up in a big city (yes, Caracas is a big city, in spite of foreign movies always depicting it as a jungle) and when I moved to the NL I was shocked. A city where there's sheep and horses? And cows? I thought I was in the most backwater town ever... and the Dutch called it a busy city. I've learned to love it here, but I like living in the city center because there's always something interesting going on, there's almost any type of shop nearby and you get nice access to public transport. Sometimes I dream about a big house in the suburbs... and then I think of the prices for driving instructions (55 eur an hour for at least 40 hours, plus the exams, plus the rental of the car for the exam... and most people do the test at least 4 times because of the corrupt system), cars and gas.


 It sounds like it's a pain in the butt trying to get a drivers license lol, idk I just like being in an area where houses aren't like 1 foot away from another house....I'm not claustrophobic or anything but I like my space


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> It sounds like it's a pain in the butt trying to get a drivers license lol, idk I just like being in an area where houses aren't like 1 foot away from another house....I'm not claustrophobic or anything but I like my space


It is! I don't think I've ever lived in a house that wasn't right next to another one. I imagine it's nice not to worry about what the neighbors will hear... on the other hand, you can't blame random noises to the neighbor. Sounds scary.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> It is! I don't think I've ever lived in a house that wasn't right next to another one. I imagine it's nice not to worry about what the neighbors will hear... on the other hand, you can't blame random noises to the neighbor. Sounds scary.


 I mean there are houses near-by, if you screamed someone would come most likely or call the cops but they aren't so close that it's too close. I could easily have a good medium sized yard for each house  idk.....it just seems like in the city the houses are way too close together (like you could touch one house with your hand and reach out and touch the next house  )


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

well, since I've always lived in buildings, I probably don't know what I'm missing. I have family that have that sort of houses, but I remember my cousins waking up at 5am to get ready to the drive to school/work... makes me lazy just thinking about it. 


I'll be posting the picture of the day a bit later, my hubby took the leash with him. Also... she played so much yesterday, she slept through the whole night <3


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> well, since I've always lived in buildings, I probably don't know what I'm missing. I have family that have that sort of houses, but I remember my cousins waking up at 5am to get ready to the drive to school/work... makes me lazy just thinking about it.
> 
> 
> I'll be posting the picture of the day a bit later, my hubby took the leash with him. Also... she played so much yesterday, she slept through the whole night <3


 That's great  look forward to the pictures so I can plan my capture of your eevee...I mean just to look  this is helping so much to help take the edge off from waiting for my puppy  thanks


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> That's great  look forward to the pictures so I can plan my capture of your eevee...I mean just to look  this is helping so much to help take the edge off from waiting for my puppy  thanks


I sense a bit of team rocket potential in you...   j/k!

So far we've waited for my husband to get home so we can go around town. I made a couple of pics:

Here's the Eevee exhausted after playing with my dog-shaped door stopper. She really thought it was a dog and even climbed on its back to bite its ears!










And here is Eevee's attempt at having an invisibility cloak:


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> I sense a bit of team rocket potential in you...   j/k!
> 
> So far we've waited for my husband to get home so we can go around town. I made a couple of pics:
> 
> ...


 Awe's so cute  Get the ditto Eevee it's pretending to be door stopper lol


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Cailin said:


> @kcomstoc: For me, it's the other way around. I grew up in a big city (yes, Caracas is a big city, in spite of foreign movies always depicting it as a jungle) and when I moved to the NL I was shocked. A city where there's sheep and horses? And cows? I thought I was in the most backwater town ever... and the Dutch called it a busy city. I've learned to love it here, but I like living in the city center because there's always something interesting going on, there's almost any type of shop nearby and you get nice access to public transport. Sometimes I dream about a big house in the suburbs... and then I think of the prices for driving instructions (55 eur an hour for at least 40 hours, plus the exams, plus the rental of the car for the exam... and most people do the test at least 4 times because of the corrupt system), cars and gas.
> 
> @cookieface: Anything specific you'd like to know about the NL? I'll try to involve a bit more culture in my posts, then


Nothing specific. Western Europe just always seemed like a nice place to live. My former dean is from Spain and one of my current bosses has a son living in Italy; the way they talk about life there it sounds like a good fit for me.



Cailin said:


> I sense a bit of team rocket potential in you...   j/k!
> 
> So far we've waited for my husband to get home so we can go around town. I made a couple of pics:
> 
> ...


She is absolutely precious. Your pictures are doing nothing to cure my puppy fever.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

I'm not sure you could put The Netherlands in the same boat as Spain and Italy, but I guess they have more in common than either of them would have with more recent countries. 

Once the hubby got home, we decided to have Eevee play with the Ditto/Door stop again so that he could enjoy watching her. I managed to take a few pictures from my mobile. Maybe the actual camera would have worked better:









A wild Door Stop appeared!
Go Eevee!









Eevee used *Slash*! 
A decent hit.









Door Stop used *Intimidate*!









The move failed!









Eevee uses *Bite*!
It's super effective!









And there goes the battle!

On a different key. Tomorrow is Eevee's vet appointment (for her shots). I hope she doesn't get too scared.

Thank you all for putting up with this silly post


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm a fan of the name. I have a crested gecko named Charmander, haha.

Eevee is adorable! It'll be great fun to watch her grow up through your pictures and stories! And it's especially neat to learn about a rare breed.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I loved the post! I am enjoying watching Eevee grow up and all the stories!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I won't quote that whole thing but OMG MY BOYFRIEND AND I LAUGHED SO HARD!!!! lol it was super adorable and we loved every second of the action. Good thing Eevee could defeat that wild ditto door stop lol  love it love it love it...please share more like this


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Her Royal Majesty Eevee decided she didn't want to sleep in her crate last night because it was too dirty... with the earth she spread there from a patch of grass she had brought over. :doh:

She got her shot. The vet and his assistant loved her. She was easy to handle, didn't cry when she got the shot and was really friendly. They were really happy! So we went for a walk and got her a collar, since I only have harnesses and the doggy school (she is starting tomorrow) asks specifically for a collar. She was very calm in the bus and the trolley. 

Then, I found out two things: 
(1) I scare her when I praise her and now she's avoiding the grass... ^^;; I'll have to go easy on the praising. 
(2) The second thing is that_ her Royal Majesty Eevee_ has fleas. I talked to the breeder (to let her know about the shots and all) and she says that her brothers also had fleas, so she got them from there... so she's getting some drops on her back tomorrow and I went and got a flea comb and started the inspection. I only caught three on her. She fell asleep on my lap as I was combing her. Talk about a laid back dog. 

One thing is for sure: Eevee is not a lady, sleeping with her legs open and all. That little seductress! 


























@Kirsten&Gypsy: Thank you! I'm also learning a lot on the go. There is a book about the Markiesje that I got from the breed club, but it doesn't say much about them in specific but more general information about dogs as a whole. I was a bit let down. 

So far, what I gather from the breeder is that they are really smart dogs, are not all that food driven but they have a high prey drive. Their coats are really silky, but don't mat too much, though I swear most things will stick to Eevee's coat like there's a hidden magnet for sticky foods. 

@Abbylynn: Thank you! I'm glad you enjoyed!

@kcomstoc: Hahaha, I'm glad you and your boyfriend had fun watching Eevee's epic battle! I'll try to make more of this kind of post when the opportunity arises. 

I really can't wait until Eevee is 12 weeks old and we can go through the city without fear of Parvo. 

*Achievements Unlocked*
*! *"Bus-iness as usual!" 
_Kept her cool in the bus._
*!* "Trolley'd!"
_Rode a trolley._
*!* "Flea bag"
_Kept and maintained her own skin fauna for a week.
Unlocks the title "Ms. Fluffy Flea Bag"_
*!* "Social"
_Greeted 50 strangers._
*!* "Two-Third Life"
_Got her second shot._

A la Ian Dunbar challenges:
Number of people that have met Eevee so far: 57/100.
Number of children that have met Eevee so far: 3/20.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sure you didn't want some of those achievements lol like the fleas  Royal Majesty Eevee sounds right lol


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> I'm sure you didn't want some of those achievements lol like the fleas  Royal Majesty Eevee sounds right lol


Yeah, I could have done without the fleas. Luckily I already had an anti-flea spray for the bed and couch from when I kept the pet rats. 

The doggy school is kind of mediocre, but that's alright because I'm only using it for socialization purposes and to have a structure on what to teach her. They keep on going dominance this and wolves that, but use luring as their main method of teaching. I'm still a bit annoyed at the fact that there were no good doggy schools in the whole city. The closest clicker training school is in another city and I'd need to get there by train, which is why I decided against it until Eevee has all her shots.

She was really shy and nervous. I think I will stick to this school for now and then join the nicer doggy school once the lessons are finished. But I have to save up for that, because it's expensive. 

I'll probably post a bit later. For now, I leave you with a pic of Eevee from yesterday and a list of moves I want to teach her:









*Pokemon Move - Normal command*
*Bide* - stay
*Rest* -Lay
*Round* - Rollover 
*Pursuit/ Follow me* -Heel (not sure which of the two would be better)
*Bite* -Take
*Endure* - Leave it
*Detect* - Bring item
*Toxic* -Poop on command
*Soak* - Pee on command
*Helping Hand* - Paw
*Recycle* - Fetch
*Fake out* - Play dead
*Swift* - Free
*Sweet Kiss* - Lick
*Growl*
*Howl*
*Dig*
*Scratch*


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... More Eevee pics! And I love that list! That is so cool! Many years ago I wanted to teach my GSD pup "Banner" ... everything in German ... but decided it may not be a good idea in case he ever got lost. Someone else wouldn't know how to control him.

Eevee is adorable! Hope she gets rid of her critters!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe .... More Eevee pics! And I love that list! That is so cool! Many years ago I wanted to teach my GSD pup "Banner" ... everything in German ... but decided it may not be a good idea in case he ever got lost. Someone else wouldn't know how to control him.
> 
> Eevee is adorable! Hope she gets rid of her critters!


Yeah, I've thought about it. But in the chance she got lost, they wouldn't be able to control her anyways because I really can't pronounce words in Dutch the way they are meant to be pronounced. 

Example: The breeder went to huge extents to teach them to pee on command... I tried saying the exact same word. It sounds the same to my ears... I have never managed to get her to do it. Might as well start over with a new word. 

Yeah, we are doing everything we can to rid her of her little skin pets. 

So, today we decided to take Eevee to the open-air Russian art exposition.











The place was clean and there were no other dogs. 

Every year there's a different country making an art exposition in this street that will last through the summer.










And here's the Eevee with the Binnenhof church, where the Queen (and now the King) makes their announcements for government plans every year.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow that's beautiful and the scenery is great too lol jk anyway it looks like she had fun  and I LOVE THAT LIST OF COMMANDS  I really like toxic for poop and soak for pee...I might steal that because it sounds better than "go potty" for pee and I couldn't think of one for poop so I was at a loss.  thank you


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> Wow that's beautiful and the scenery is great too lol jk anyway it looks like she had fun  and I LOVE THAT LIST OF COMMANDS  I really like toxic for poop and soak for pee...I might steal that because it sounds better than "go potty" for pee and I couldn't think of one for poop so I was at a loss.  thank you


Hahaha, now I just need to make her do it! But yeah, I think those are nice 

I'll just leave you guys a couple of derp pics. We went to the flea market today and Eevee had fun! I'm off to meet a friend, so Daddy will be in charge of the Eevee today!



















Eevee is really the perfect little doggy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm pretty jealous! I wish they had markiesje around here!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Awwww derp pics are my favorite!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> I'm pretty jealous! I wish they had markiesje around here!


They are quite an interesting breed. I must admit there have been a few surprises about their behavior, which I think it's expected since there's little information available about them and there's a lot of fake Markiesjes out there. 

@MyCharlie: Thank you! I just love how her tongue was a little out ^o^

This is a pic I received yesterday, when I went to hang out with my friend. My husband sent me this:


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

That's one of the cutest things I've ever seen!!!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


>


 Watch out Eevee there are 2 ditto door stoppers lol take evasive action


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@cookieface: Thank you! I'm really proud of her. 

@kcomstoc: She's surrounded! Actually, she has become really good friends with the Dittos. My husband has decided to put it in the crate with her and she falls asleep on top of them:


















I just hope that it's not like in the Pokemon daycare! One Eevee is enough for now  ... though I've noticed she's leveling up a bit. Her eyes are not the same puppy grey they used to be. 

Some more pictures stolen from my husband's album:



















Today we wanted to go to the beach, since we discovered there's a nice one an hour away from here by bike. It can only be reached by bike and they are closed to dogs... except really early in the morning and really late at night, so I'm guessing not a lot of people go there. We didn't manage to make it on time and since neither of us has good lights for our bikes, we decided to wait... and we went to a park close by. 

Ok, so it's not really a park. it's a patch of grass where the trolleys used to run, but they are building a new bridge ahead, so nothing runs there anymore and we thought we could use that to our advantage.


















Aaaand we've now reached 91 people who've met Eevee!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I hope that the Eevee and dittos don't make fake eevees lol  all of those pictures were adorable but my favorite is when she stuck out her tongue LOL  super cute can't wait until I get my puppy, then I can share all the cute puppy pictures with you


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Cailin said:


> They are quite an interesting breed. I must admit there have been a few surprises about their behavior, which I think it's expected since there's little information available about them and there's a lot of fake Markiesjes out there.
> 
> @MyCharlie: Thank you! I just love how her tongue was a little out ^o^
> 
> This is a pic I received yesterday, when I went to hang out with my friend. My husband sent me this:


This is just precious!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Very disappointed  no Eevee pictures in too long


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> Very disappointed  no Eevee pictures in too long


Sorry for the long absence! 

My mum was going to go on a trip to France and at the last minute they decided they couldn't take Reina (her Maltese) along, so I had to go to their place to look after her and well... they don't have internet there. We just came back and I have a ton of pics! 










So basically Reina and Eevee have different perspectives on whether they get along or not. Eevee thinks they totally get along and tries to play with Reina every time she gets a chance and wants to follow Reina and do anything Reina does. Reina thinks Eevee is really annoying and wants nothing to do with her. So basically it was a tough couple of weeks!











But we managed to do a few visits:









We also managed to go to the beach (we didn't let Eevee play in the soft sand for long and took some nice breaks... which she totally used to dig enough holes in the sand my husband though she might be part German. 





























And a few derpy pics:


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I love derpy pics! lol Looks like she had a great time!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

her ears were waving in the wind, she was so adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Those pictures are sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Those pictures are sooooo cute!!!!


Thank you ^_^ Now that she has all her shots, we're going to be going a few more places... oh, and I forgot to mention I got her a tag with her name and my number, so with that and the chip, I'm a bit more at ease when taking her out.










Edit: adding an extra something in case kcomstoc comes back:


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Love, love, love the beach pictures! Did she go in the water?


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Love, love, love the beach pictures! Did she go in the water?


It took a bit of convincing, but we walked mostly close to the water because I heard hard sand is easier on puppies' legs than soft sand. I forgot to bring a towel, so we didn't go too far in the water. We did get surprised by the high tide, so she got her legs all wet with one of the waves. She got a bit scared, but I managed to get her to go close to it again, so I'm hoping it won't be a lasting bad experience. We'll be going there again soon, I hope.

Edit: an extra beach pic:


----------



## Ivyrose (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness she is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Ivyrose said:


> Oh my goodness she is absolutely adorable!!!


 Thank you! I really love her face. She looks like a really stilish puppy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She most certainly does have a very very pretty face,


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG yay  I love that picture just for me  also the beach pictures were so adorable and I'm glad that you came back


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@Abbylynn: Thank you! 

@kcomstoc: Thanks! It's good to be back. 

Today we went to the King's forest and we've started socializing Eevee with other dogs. She's a bit fearful but keeps on trying to go after them once they start moving a way... yeah. Anyhow, here's a couple of pictures from today's adventures:

Her ear is always inverted ^^;;










I had a hard time making her face me.


















And when I put the camera away that's when she turned around!










On a side note: yay! there were no accidents today!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Yesterday we spent the whole day at a friend's place. She has a Chihuahua X Chinese Crested and a Peruvian hairless with hair. Eevee and her dogs got along fine, but she had a few accidents in the house. She was a bit nervous in the train, but settled down quickly. 










But she was really at ease with the dogs and not nervous at all.










I think she thought the Peruvian was her relative. She was really taken with her. 










*Edit:* adding a pic my friend sent me:










I'm sure my friend would have kept the Eevee if she had had half the chance.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Cailin said:


> Yesterday we spent the whole day at a friend's place. She has a Chihuahua X Chinese Crested and a Peruvian hairless with hair. Eevee and her dogs got along fine, but she had a few accidents in the house. She was a bit nervous in the train, but settled down quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the photos are great!!! Eevee is so so cute! Your friend's dog is adorable too! If I had not have known any better I would think they were related somehow also!

That is so sweet that they all had such a good time!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> All the photos are great!!! Eevee is so so cute! Your friend's dog is adorable too! If I had not have known any better I would think they were related somehow also!
> 
> That is so sweet that they all had such a good time!


Yep, I agree. The resemblance is uncanny. Here's a few pictures of Chell (my friend's Peruvian) as a puppy:

















Basically the differences are that Chell has a leaner figure and face (it's a bit pointier, Spitz-like and Eevee's face is roundish like a golden retriever). Chell has really long legs too and well, the ears are also pointy. Still, when Eevee has her head up and her ears are not folded, she could pass for a Peruvian, according to my friend. 

Here's a comparison between a full grown peruvian and a full grown Markiesje:

Peruvian: 









Markiesje:


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

She is such a gorgeous little dog. I just love the Markiesje and little Eevee.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! Quite a resemblance until the adult stage. Still ... both are gorgeous breeds!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Thank you elrohwen and Abbylynn! 

I agree they are both beautiful breeds. Of course I prefer the Markiesje because of their temperament: they can get along with any other animal in the household, they can do sports but can be calm indoors and are not shy when it comes to humans, compared to the high energy, shy with strangers and hunting Peruvian, I feel I have a breed that's most suited for my taste.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

My baby is growing up...










And we went to the King's wood and took some pictures with Eevee's favorite gift of nature: leaves. I think she might become a Leafeon instead of an Umbreon. She's rocking that puppy head tilt.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwwe ..... So cute!!! They grow up waaaay tooooo fast! :


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwwe ..... So cute!!! They grow up waaaay tooooo fast! :


Indeed... and yet they can be so small... I just bought a new rain coat for the Eevs. It came today in the mail and, though it was the smallest they had, it looks huge on the Eevee.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Cailin said:


> Indeed... and yet they can be so small... I just bought a new rain coat for the Eevs. It came today in the mail and, though it was the smallest they had, it looks huge on the Eevee.


Sooooo cute! My favorite color too!  Love it!

She will grow into it before you know it! ... I could hardly believe how quickly Leah Lu outgrew her harness, collar, and sweaters. :/ Gotta get new for this winter as she is single coated and seems to not tolerate cold and heat very well.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your dog is so cute!! I've heard of them, but have never seen them, nor heard of anyone whose had them. My internet friend from long ago adored these dogs. I didn't know they grow to that size, the dog book I have shows them being very small. How do you pronounce their breed?


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Sooooo cute! My favorite color too!  Love it!
> 
> She will grow into it before you know it! ... I could hardly believe how quickly Leah Lu outgrew her harness, collar, and sweaters. :/ Gotta get new for this winter as she is single coated and seems to not tolerate cold and heat very well.


Yeah, I'm torn between wanting to see her all grown up and enjoying her puppyhood. I need to get her a coat for the winter as well, but I'll wait until it starts getting cold, so I don't buy something she won't fit into. It's a shame, since the winter coats are really cheap right now. 


*@Spirit_of_Cotons:* Thank you! They actually are very small, though they look bigger in pictures. Eevee is supposed to be one of the bigger ones out there, but I doubt she'll grow a lot. You pronounce them like this: _Mar - Keys - Che_ (and this last one syllable is like saying the word "shed" without the final "d").





Today Eevee was extremely distracted during doggy school, she wouldn't listen at all... then again she's finally coming out of her shell and playing with the other puppies for the first time. I bought her an antler and I didn't realize they sell different sizes... we got her a large one without thinking. She was quite happy with it, tho.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Soooo cute! That antler is as big as Eevee!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG if I had internet for the last week (was working in my home town staying with my mom) I would've posted how cute she looked earlier  also I wanna laugh at the leafeon statement lol it was funny and possibly true (I hope one of those leafs aren't secretly a leaf stone) ;D


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@Abbylynn: Yeah, it's adorable. She has managed to eat some of it, tho. 

@kcomstoc: Thanks! Did you have fun at your home town? And don't worry, she hasn't evolved yet... I think. 

So I don't have a picture for today, but a couple of videos. The first one was a video I made two days after I got her. She decided that the patch of grass I had for her was the best toy ever and that she had to kill it... somehow. 






Then three videos that I made today of Eevee battling against different adversaries such as the floating boomerang toy, the squeaky toy and the chicken jerky I got for free when I ordered the raincoat. 
















You can see that, at least her legs have gotten a lot longer. 

Also, I finally found a way for her to eat all her food without protesting. Hopefully she'll start eating the right amount of food now.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! Cute Video's! Was that her food in the last video? Looks like she had to "kill" it before she could eat it!  I laughed when she was chasing her tail. I love puppy play.

Eddee was up on the laptop enjoying the video watching Eevee play with the squeak toy! Lol! 

Yeah .... her legs are looking lanky now. She is so adorable!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

she is so cute and yeah I had fun I was working at a taffy stand (I work there every year for a week)  it's nice to see my boss (he's fun to work with) plus at the end I get free taffy and cinnamon apples  it's awesome, I don't think she's evolved yet thankfully.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@Abbylynn: yeah, it was a treat. I can imagine Eddee watching... Eevee herself was looking for the toy when I played the video. And yes, she is on the skinny side... I check often to make sure she's not all too skinny, tho. She's just very picky with food. 

@Kcomstoc: that sounds like a lot of fun! 


Today's pic is just Eevs with her Ditto. I had made a shirt for Eevee to wear but she didn't like it, so the Ditto inherited it. Mind you, my skills at making clothes are terrible.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

It's been a while I posted here. Last time it was just before I had a whole week of work. Eevs spent about two weeks at a friend's and then I had some time preparing for uni and getting ill. 

Eevee had a bit of an accident and hurt her paw, but luckily it wasn't too serious. She's a bit of a drama queen and she really scared me. She kept crying like she was being killed. 










Once she came back from my friend, she was a whole different dog. Definitively a lot more active and a lot wilder... but also a lot more confident. She's also grown a lot.










But with me having a hard time with my health, it became hard keeping her entertained. I'm glad she's able to find her own fun sometimes.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG  she's so cute, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

@kcomstoc: Thank you! So you are finally getting your doggy! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Cailin said:


> @kcomstoc: Thank you! So you are finally getting your doggy! I'm so excited for you!


 It's not the puppy I wanted but it's my mom's boyfriend's shiba inu  his name is Jake and he loves josh (my boyfriend) and I


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> It's not the puppy I wanted but it's my mom's boyfriend's shiba inu  his name is Jake and he loves josh (my boyfriend) and I


^_^ well, that's good too, you know. Puppies are fun, but they are a lot of work. You already know and love Jake and I think that is great too. I would have kept Reina, but my husband hates taking care of her, since she is very picky and she loves my mum in a way that we can't compete. Send me a PM when you get him, I want to hear all about your adventures with him. 


Yesterday was the last actual puppy class. And now Eevee is big enough to jump on the couch and there's no stopping her.









She also took the eyes off the ditto door stopper... ^^;; My dog is a menace.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... Lol! I remember the first day Leah Lu was finally able to reach on top the couch instead of under it! I took all sorts of pics! Lol!

Eevee is so adorable!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

oh, I took a lot of pics too! She looks adorable snuggling in the couch... But now I'm really scared that she'll pee there.

I have no idea how to clean that couch other than just dusting it and washing the covers. I tried barricading it, but she is too smart for that. I'm really happy she's growing well, though. I hope she gets to be as big as her mum, which would mean she'd have to put up another 4 kilos. And now her sledge dog harness finally fits! I'll have to make pictures of her with that on.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Guess that ditto got what it deserved lol  I will make a picture thread to share all adventures and pictures of Jake  no need to PM unless you really want me too but it'll be on here  and that picture is precious


----------

